
Firefox Reality: bringing the web to AR/VR - joak
https://blog.mozvr.com/firefox-reality-bringing-the-immersive-web-to-mixed-reality-headsets/
======
joak
Does this means a unity plugin? If it's only about browsing the web with a
headset on and no keyboard I don't see the point...

